# Critical Mass Köln



## Komodo3000 (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe KBUler,

am Freitag, den 25.01. findet, wie an jedem letzten Freitag im Monat, wieder die Critical Mass Köln statt. 
Es wäre schön, wenn auch viele BikerInnen aus unserem lokalen IBC Unterforum dabei wären!

Also aufraffen und Präsenz zeigen.


----------



## rence (21. Januar 2013)

17:30 am Rudolfplatz? Das sollte ich schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Januar 2013)

Losgefahren wird um 18:00.  Dann geht es erst mal durch die Innenstadt, da kann man jederzeit einfach dazustoßen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2013)

Darf man mal fragen was sone "critical mass" fürn Hintergrund hat ?
Verfolgt ihr damit irgendwelche Interessen z.B. auf schlechte Radwege aufmerksam machen  o.ä. ?
Oder geht's einfach drum zusammen Rad zu fahren ?


----------



## zett78 (22. Januar 2013)

steht doch da

http://www.critical-mass-cologne.de/?page_id=2


----------



## on any sunday (22. Januar 2013)

Critcal Mass ist eher Crtical Mess. Menschen, die positiv Radfahrern gegenüberstehen, braucht man durch solche Aktionen nicht überzeugen. Leute, die Radfahrer eher als Verkehrshindernisse sehen und von der Straße haben wollen, werden durch sowas bestimmt nicht bekehrt, sondern eher in ihren Denken bestärkt, das die "Bekloppten" runter von der Straße sollen.


----------



## borisw (22. Januar 2013)

Tja.. ich glaube und hoffe das die "Bekloppten" immer mehr werden....
Rauf auf´s Rad und los


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> steht doch da
> 
> http://www.critical-mass-cologne.de/?page_id=2



Werd ich aber nich so ganz schlau draus !
Liegt wahrscheinlich dran das mein Eifelhirn für solche Stadtaktivitäten zu einfach gestrickt ist


----------



## zett78 (22. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Werd ich aber nich so ganz schlau draus !
> Liegt wahrscheinlich dran das mein Eifelhirn für solche Stadtaktivitäten zu einfach gestrickt ist



Für mich macht es auch keinen Sinn, aber egal 

Ich fahr lieber im Wald


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2013)

Hab nur MTB und mit denen werde ich auch nicht aufschlagen wollen, das wäre in meinen Augen kontraproduktiv.

Wissen eigentlich die Nichtteilnehmer um den Grund der Demo?
Nicht daß das den gleichen Aufmerksamkeitseffekt hat wie eine Beamtendemo, die morgens den Berufsverkehr lahm legt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2013)

Beamte dürfen nich Demonstrieren oder ?
Also sind Beamte für critical mass schonmal raus oder ?
Boah eh un das mit meinen mechanischen Eifelhirn !

Da fällt mir folgendes flaches Zitat ein:
Treffen sich zwei Beamte auf dem Büroflur. Sagt der eine zum andern "Na, kannste auch nich pennen !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2013)

Oh man, ist doch was dran mit dem Eifelhirn 

Doch, dürfen sie.
Nur erwecken sie damit nicht unbedingt das Verständnis des allgemeinen Steuerzahlers.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2013)

Hubi, iss augenscheinlich 'ne Gebrauchtteilebörse...





...seehr viel Baumarktangebote... Cut: Hab' mir das mal von einem Bekannten erklären lassen; wenn ett nicht um die Vollpfosten geht die an der Ampel dem PKW vor Wut die Scheibe einhauen weil die Poolposition blockiert wird könnte das eine GUTE Sache sein... der Pete, bisschen hin und her gerissen, geht googeln um keinen Mess zu schreiben....


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Januar 2013)

SchÃ¶n, dass sich hier so eine rege Diskussion entwickelt hat. 

Bei der CM geht es meiner Auffassung nach nicht darum, irgendjemanden zu bekehren. Es wird lediglich in einer (hoffentlich) groÃen Gruppe ohne AnfÃ¼hrer oder Organisator gemeinsam Fahrrad gefahren und dabei nett geplaudert. 
Nach dem Motto "wir behindern nicht den Verkehr, sondern wir SIND Verkehr" geht es ca eine Stunde lang durch die Innenstadt. Ziel ist es, PrÃ¤senz zu zeigen, den motorisierten Verkehr darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass wir, die Radfahrer, existieren, dass wir viele sind, dass wir nicht als Verkehrsteilnehmer zweiter Klasse wahrgenommen werden mÃ¶chten und dass die StraÃen nicht alleine dem  Kraftverkehr gewidmet sind.

Alles geht dabei vollkommen legal zu: GemÃ¤Ã Â§27 StVO dÃ¼rfen mehr als 15 Radfahrer einen geschlossenen Verband bilden und gelten somit als ein einziges Fahrzeug, mit allen Rechten und Pflichten.

Es existiert ein karer Verhaltenskodex. Von "Critical Mess" kann daher keine Rede sein:

"Verhalten bei der Critical Mass:
-Die Gruppe fÃ¤hrt auf einer Spur.
-Die Gruppe bleibt kompakt und beisammen um durch den motorisierten Verkehr nicht zerrissen zu werden.
-Alles bleibt friedlich und lÃ¤sst sich durch aggressive Autofahrer nicht provozieren. Der Verkehr wird nicht absichtlich gestÃ¶rt,es geht nicht um Verkehrsbehinderung anderer, sondern darum, sich als unmotorisierter Verkehrsteilnehmer ein StÃ¼ck Ã¶ffentlichen Lebensraumes, die Strasse, zumindest zeitweilig zurÃ¼ckzuerobern.
-Das Motto lautet: âWir behindern nicht den Verkehr, sondern sind Verkehr !â
-Es gibt keinen Organisator oder AnfÃ¼hrer, auch wenn die Polizei vielleicht noch so gerne einen hÃ¤tte.
-Die Geschwindigkeit bleibt moderat, so ca.15 Km/h.
-Jeder der mitfÃ¤hrt ist natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r sich selbst verantwortlich."


Einfach am Freitag mal mitfahren, sich ein Bild machen und ggf vor Ort weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Januar 2013)

Gut erklärt, damit kann ich schon mehr anfangen 
Dann hoffe ich auf eine hohe Teilnehmerzahl mit StVO zugelassenen Fahrrädern.


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Es wird lediglich in einer (hoffentlich) großen Gruppe ohne Anführer oder Organisator gemeinsam Fahrrad gefahren und dabei nett geplaudert.


Für sowas gibt's MTBs und den Wald. 

In der Stadt fahre ich nur mit'm SUV mit'm Fahrradfänger vorne dran ... 
Müsliessende Radfahrer mit selbstgestrickten Trikots sind mir zu sehr suspekt; insbesonders die unbeleuchteten bei Dämmerung ... 

So, bin jetzt im Wald.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich hier so eine rege Diskussion entwickelt hat.
> 
> Bei der CM geht es meiner Auffassung nach nicht darum, irgendjemanden zu bekehren. Es wird lediglich in einer (hoffentlich) großen Gruppe ohne Anführer oder Organisator gemeinsam Fahrrad gefahren und dabei nett geplaudert.
> Nach dem Motto "wir behindern nicht den Verkehr, sondern wir SIND Verkehr" geht es ca eine Stunde lang durch die Innenstadt. Ziel ist es, Präsenz zu zeigen, den motorisierten Verkehr darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass wir, die Radfahrer, existieren, dass wir viele sind, dass wir nicht als Verkehrsteilnehmer zweiter Klasse wahrgenommen werden möchten und dass die Straßen nicht alleine dem  Kraftverkehr gewidmet sind.
> ...



Das hab jetzt selbst ich verstanden. Wobei so ganz dann doch nicht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Januar 2013)

Wie findest Du eigentlich aus dem Wald?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2013)

Hab GPS


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2013)

> Das hab jetzt selbst ich verstanden. Wobei so ganz dann doch nicht .....


 Hubert - iss wie "Reise nach Jerusalem" - die Schmier darf den Anführer nitt finden...


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2013)

Hätte gern vorbeigeschaut, aber leider keine Zeit 

Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich bei der Klimawelle Fahrraddemo mitgefahren mit 300 weiteren Radlern, da hatte die Polizei aber die ganze Route autofrei gemacht - mensch war das klasse 

Viel Spaß und see you next time!
Marc


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Januar 2013)

Fand die Critical Mass nie schlecht. Für den Berufs und Wirtschaftsverkehr bloß ein Hindernis. Und eine große Menge behindert dann doch schon.

Halt mich einfach neutral raus


----------



## Razzor (25. Januar 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt's MTBs und den Wald.
> 
> In der Stadt fahre ich nur mit'm SUV mit'm Fahrradfänger vorne dran ...
> Müsliessende Radfahrer mit selbstgestrickten Trikots sind mir zu sehr suspekt; insbesonders die unbeleuchteten bei Dämmerung ...
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2013)

A gscheide Critical Maß wäre wohl eher das hier 






solchem Treiben wäre ich niocht abgeneigt, aber warum soll ich mich überhaupt mit dem rad auf die straße wagen? dafür gibts autos...und das rad für´n wald. so wie police das schon beschrieben hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> solchem Treiben wäre ich niocht abgeneigt, aber warum soll ich mich überhaupt mit dem rad auf die straße wagen? dafür gibts autos...und das rad für´n wald. so wie police das schon beschrieben hat.



Weil's in Köln keinen Wald gibt ?


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Weil's in Köln keinen Wald gibt ?


Wahrscheinlich. 



Auszug aus Wikipedia:


> Der Königsforst ist das größte zusammenhängende Waldgebiet der rechtsrheinischen Mittelterrasse. Die höchste Erhebung ist der Tütberg mit 212 m ü. NN. Die Grenze des Kölner Stadtgebiets läuft durch den Königsforst. Auf ihr liegt Kölns höchster Punkt, der _Monte Troodelöh_ mit einer Höhe von 118,04 m ü. NN.


Als Hengascher braucht's Dich aber nicht zu jucken ...


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Januar 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...aber warum soll ich mich überhaupt mit dem rad auf die straße wagen? dafür gibts autos...und das rad für´n wald. so wie police das schon beschrieben hat.



Nun ja - einige Menschen sollen das Fahrrad ja sogar als Fortbewegungs- und Transportmittel im Alltag benutzen. 

Die Maß gibt's dann danach, aber hoffentlich nicht critical eingeschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2013)

Monte Troodelöh  is ja geilo.
Ha, da wohn ich ja wirklich nichmal so weit weg vom Polizeirevier in  "Hengasch".

Ich wär für critical mass am 11.02.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich grabe den alten Thread hier mal wieder aus und entstaube ihn.

Heute ist es wieder soweit, wie an jedem letzten Freitag im Monat. 
Um 18:00 wird am Rudolfplatz gestartet. 
Im Januar hatte die CM wohl schon deutlich über 100 Teilnehmer.


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Juni 2014)

Heute Abend ist es mal wieder soweit.

Treffpunkt ab 17:30 am Hahnentor Rudolfplatz. Abfahrt der Critical Mass um 18:00. Wie immer wird sich die Fahrroute spontan ergeben.
Wäre schön, noch den einen oder anderen Geländeradfahrer anzutreffen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (13. August 2014)

wäre beim nächsten treffen wieder fit..
nur frag mich ob ich mit dem bergamont kommen soll oder mit dem focus xD


----------



## Laufii (25. Juni 2015)

Hach, ich hols mal nach oben:

Morgen, *Freitag den 26. Juni 2015* steht das 5jährige Jubiläum der Critical Mass Köln an! Mittlerweile sind wir regelmäßig Hunderte und knabbern so langsam an der Grenze zur 1000 - was wir uns für morgen erträumen. Also, wer Bock hat: *17:30 Uhr ab Rudolfplatz*.


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Juni 2015)

Top, bin morgen auch wieder mit dabei! 
1000 Teilnehmer wäre schon der Hammer!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. Juni 2015)

Ist das in etwas so wie die Hanfparade mit lauter Hippies oder doch so wie die üblichen Veranstaltungen in Köln mit Arschwackeln ??

Falls nein, trete ich eventuell auch in die Pedale und Pedaliere so vor mich hin, wenn da nicht immer diese Ficksie-Fahrer wären.
Es ist nicht leicht als Fahrradfahrer auf einen Focus, nicht in den Fokus der Ordnungsbewahrer zu geraten..
Die wollen sich immer mein Rad anschauen, weil sie immer vor dem Lenkrad sitzen und denen dabei langeweilig wörd


----------



## Laufii (25. Juni 2015)

Moin:


bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Ist das in etwas so wie die Hanfparade mit lauter Hippies oder doch so wie die üblichen Veranstaltungen in Köln mit Arschwackeln ??
> 
> Falls nein, trete ich eventuell auch in die Pedale und Pedaliere so vor mich hin, wenn da nicht immer diese Ficksie-Fahrer wären.
> Es ist nicht leicht als Fahrradfahrer auf einen Focus, nicht in den Fokus der Ordnungsbewahrer zu geraten..
> Die wollen sich immer mein Rad anschauen, weil sie immer vor dem Lenkrad sitzen und denen dabei langeweilig wörd



Nee, isses nicht. was wolltest Du noch sagen? Einfach mal was sagen, oder? Fahr mit und Du siehst es ...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. Juni 2015)

i koan joa a mal schaua woas di leit dort macha

Die Wahrheit steckt immer zwischen den Zeilen, Laufi..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (26. Juni 2015)

ich werd's mir ma anschaun heute. 

da man nicht nur positives hört (gezieltes provozieren anderer verkehrsteilnehmer, viel alkohol, riskante manöver und andere agro-actions) weiss ich dann danach, ob die nummer tatsächlich imagefördernd ist für rattfahrer oder eher destruktiv.


----------



## Laufii (26. Juni 2015)

Moin:


noocelo schrieb:


> ich werd's mir ma anschaun heute.


Das ist sehr schön!



noocelo schrieb:


> da man nicht nur positives hört (gezieltes provozieren anderer verkehrsteilnehmer, viel alkohol, riskante manöver und andere agro-actions)


äh, bitte, wo hast Du sowas gehört? Köln? Mit Sicherheit nicht!

cheers,

Laufi


----------



## noocelo (26. Juni 2015)

... von einem teilnehmer von vor vier wochen (hier in kölle), der seit längerem mal wieder dabei war und etwas 'erstaunt' war wie sich das ding zwischenzeitlich entwickelte. 

wie gesacht, mach ich mir mal mein eigenes bild.


----------



## Laufii (26. Juni 2015)

Naja, Idioten gibt es immer und überall, das ist sicher. Aber _insgesamt_ ist das ganz sicher nicht richtig. In diesem Sinne: bis heute Abend ;-)


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. Juni 2015)

Laufii schrieb:


> Naja, Idioten gibt es immer und überall


Auch unter denen die ein wachsames Auge offenhalten an Stellen wo sich Maus und Hase gute Nacht sagen ..


----------



## MelStern (27. Juni 2015)

Ich finds ja voll traurig, dass ich das gestern nciht geschafft hab... aber ich plan mal das nächste fest ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. Juni 2015)

Hatte weiblichen Besuch und hab deswegen alles schön aufgeräumt bei mir..
Und konnte deswegen auch nicht kommen, jedenfalls nicht nach Köln.. zu den posern


----------

